# In Your Dreams



## fiftysomething (Nov 17, 2009)

If money was no object and you could have any (one) 'van or set up, what would it be and, I suppose, why?

I'm just starting out on this adventure and can't quite decide whether it's a good idea to dip my toe in first or plunge straight in.  Have gone for the plunging straight in option.  

Time will tell whether I was right or not!

Fiftysomething (and should know better!)


----------



## Firefox (Nov 17, 2009)

Probably a Knaus VanTi or Hobby Van or Deffleths Travel Van etc. Something about 5.9m, fixed rear transverse double, and with all the extras. Not too big but the full package probably about £50,000 worth.

I'd even prefer that to the £750,000 monster shown on Top gear which can carry a sports car underneath. I'd invest the spare £700,000 

Edit: Knaus van Ti photos:


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 17, 2009)

Very happy with our SunTi. Small enough to get around in but still has all the good stuff


----------

